# Mogadore 12/11(First Fish of '05)



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, made the first trip out this AM... Good to be back on the ice. Started off OK, lots of marks and bites, just couldn't hook up. Did break the seal with one fish, a decent gill that was pushing 8 inches. 

Fish was released to get bigger... 

Slowed down around 9 or so, then was dead. Marked a few fish, but they wouldn't hit. They'd come look at the jig, and when I moved it, they'd leave.

Next Sunday, I'll be out there all day for both the AM and PM bites...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can say is that is one happy Guy now! 
I went to the pond over here and found only about 3 - 3 1/2" ice. Water still in the far edge. I'll wait until it get better before getting out on that one. Next weekend should be great. I hope to be at Buckeye catching not here reading.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Glad to you got your fix. I got mine yesterday and I am headed out now.


----------



## Timbr (Apr 29, 2004)

I was out on Mog. also for a quick first trip. Only 2 dinks but it felt good to drill some holes and watch the vex light up. It's on!!!!



Tim


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

As you can see from the fish's color, he was buried up in the weeds... Find the right weed patch and you find the fish. I was fishing 4 1/2 to 5 ft down...Tried deeper (7 ft) with no takers...no weeds there either...

Sunday the 18th, I'll be there all day....


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I hit Mogadore as well. Fished in 3 to 7 FOW. Only got 1 gill. Missed some perch. The schools would come through on the camera for about 10 seconds then they vanished. 

Regardless, i was just glad to get out on the ice.

flash------------------------------out


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im glad to hear you guys got out!  thats a dandy lookin gill there BD.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well guys, I stayed there to about 3:30 or so. I sure wish I'd of taken my camera, there were 23 shanties and a dozen people or so just on buckets (like I decided to do) when I left! Alot of people showed up that last 45 min. or so. I was told that the last light and also first light is the best bite there. I know that next time. Amazing!! I fished every depth from 4' to about 9.5'. Never did catch one fish, but didn't get disgusted either. Was glad to be out! Met Big Daddy and KSUFlash too. That was cool. KSU knows alot of good spots by the lakes, that I'm wanting to check out! All in all, was a great day, decent weather....loved it!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

It was good to meet snake69. Keep at it, and when the ice gets thick enough on the west side, we need to hookup and get some perch.....I got a few spots that I can show you.

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go BD I'll bet the smile is still ear to ear
Glad to see you guys getting out we're getting closer down here
geowol


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Flash, when it get thick enough let me know and I'll make the trip. I figure I'll spend a night up that way and make a weekend out of it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Dale, come up to the seminar Saturday afternoon, get a room there in Kent at 43 and 76, and we'll make a day of it Sunday. Motels are 10 minutes from the lake.


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

I'll be up there next weekend as well. I think the ice should be an inch or two thicker by then. Hoping to learn a few tricks on the ol' vexilar. I bought the tripod for my Aquavu so hopefully I'll be able to keep my camera in front of the bait this year. Last year at Presque I spent half the day trying to keep the camera in one spot. What are the species of fish that can be caught? I've never been there.

Paul


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

mostly gills, but there are a few bass and perch with a select few crappie also a few small cats.


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

You gonna be up there next weekend johnboy?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

not I...i will be at OSP not a big fan of congress rd area...never catch the numbers or size...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll let you know Carl what I decide. Sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## chuckie (Nov 12, 2004)

nice to see the Professor also has an occasional sub-par day!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Definitely sub-par as far as catching. But as a day of fishing, it was GREAT! Saw a few OGF guys out there in the ice, Timbr(I think), KSUFLASH, Snake69... I think we all had the same catching results, but it was good to get out. 

I'll be back out there next Sunday all day.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I also fished East of Congress Sunday AM. Good bite from 7am until about 8am, then slow. Left at 11:30. Did catch a 16 inch bass on a shrimpo though.


----------



## Gillchaser (Jan 1, 2005)

Iwas out there in afternoon,caught a dozen but it was hard fishin' the bite was short lived,right before dark.


----------

